# Webcaster gun



## duchess74 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Recently purchased a Webcaster gun after seeing a YouTube video where it made awesome webs quickly.
Now that we have it, all it seems to do is blob or do one tiny thread at a time. Is this normal? Any advice all you experts can give would be much appreciated (how to modify it to work better, psi setting that works best, etc.)
Thanks so much, and happy haunting!
The Duchess*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a discussion here that might help:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28849&highlight=webcaster


----------

